
Using machine learning to predict the best distributors in the 2018 draft - connorgreenwell
http://dribbleanalytics.blogspot.com/2018/07/draft-class-distributors-ml.html?m=1
======
connorgreenwell
Posted to r/NBA yesterday:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/nba/comments/8zanxy/oc_using_machin...](https://www.reddit.com/r/nba/comments/8zanxy/oc_using_machine_learning_to_predict_the_best/)

